# P1089 Code - Fuel pressure



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Got a CEL on my TD this week with about 16,000 miles. Was able to get it into the dealer to have the code checked last night and was told it was a P1089 for fuel pressure not dropping on decel as it should. I have put about 100 miles on since with no light. Anyone else get this before?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a new one. What did they do, just clear the light and send you on your way?


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes but that is what I asked for. I was told they couldn't even look it for a week so took it back. No light since and 300+ miles. Most likely a fluke.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Well, please post again if the light returns.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Light has returned. I assume for the same condition. I have a service appointment next week. I will let the community know what comes of it. 

Both times it has happened was just normal driving. One highway one city. Car seems to be running fine otherwise. No lose of power or fuel mileage.

As a note, the remote start does not work when the CEL is active.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a snapshot of the code from the manual.

It is convoluted english, but the way I read it is that in order to set the code the fuel pressure *"deviation"* during deceleration has to exceed 362 psi.

And reading further it indicates possible causes as kinked fuel supply line, restricted filter etc. So I'm going to assume that the fuel pressure during deceleration is too
LOW .... not too high.

I don't know if any of this helps, but the thought was there ! ccasion14:


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The "shop foreman" seemed rather uninformed when I was at the dealer. Anyway its got a service appoint. Good thing too, today I found the drivers side axle shaft leaking trans fluid all over. Not super happy with the TD at the moment.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Thanks for the info. The "shop foreman" seemed rather uninformed when I was at the dealer. Anyway its got a service appoint. Good thing too, today I found the drivers side axle shaft leaking trans fluid all over. Not super happy with the TD at the moment.


I had the axle issue on a 2012 Honda Civic. I wonder if they use the same supplier.


----------



## LITH_TD (Jun 6, 2014)

Had the P1089 on June 5 2014 driving at 20 MPH through sub0-division. Read it out and reset it. Drove since over 100 miles and it did no come back.
Found some German P1089 on Opel TD engines in the internet also pointing to "random" common rail pressure reporting. Will monitor it.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the first thing you need to rule out is a clogged filter or water in the filter. I would guess water if I had to take a guess. Good luck.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Still waiting to hear from the dealer. I would hope that the fuel filter is not to since it has been to the dealer for all service to this point. I am expecting a call today from them but who knows. 

Whiles its there I am driving an LS, really makes me miss my TD.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Picked the TD up from the dealer tonight and I am not sure there was any resolution for this. The repair order stated that the code was stored and not active and they could not recreate the code on a 3 mile test drive. Also stated that the code may be due to fuel quality issues though it happened on 2 different tanks of fuel from different stations. We shall see if it returns. I will keep the group posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Picked the TD up from the dealer tonight and I am not sure there was any resolution for this. The repair order stated that the code was stored and not active and they could not recreate the code on a 3 mile test drive. Also stated that the code may be due to fuel quality issues though it happened on 2 different tanks of fuel from different stations. We shall see if it returns. I will keep the group posted.


A bit frustrating. Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

The TD is back at the dealer less than 150 miles from picking it up. I am hoping they do more than clear the code this time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> The TD is back at the dealer less than 150 miles from picking it up. I am hoping they do more than clear the code this time.


Ugh. Keep us posted on what they do/find. Good luck!


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Spoke to the dealer again. They were able to work with GM technical assistance this time and think the problem was the fuel pressure sensor located on the high pressure rail. A new part was ordered as of yesterday. Hopefully this will solve the issue I was having. I'm a little upset it took 2 trips for the work to be done but at least progress is being made. I should have the car back tomorrow or Monday. I will report back if the light comes back.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Update: Picked up the car Friday evening after work. Today on my way to work, 58 miles after picking up the car, light back on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Update: Picked up the car Friday evening after work. Today on my way to work, 58 miles after picking up the car, light back on.


Oh, man, I can feel your pain.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Going back to the dealer this evening. They are quickly becoming as frustrated as I am. In the last 2 week I have put 200 miles on my car and about 1300 on theirs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Going back to the dealer this evening. They are quickly becoming as frustrated as I am. In the last 2 week I have put 200 miles on my car and about 1300 on theirs.


At least they aren't giving you grief about a loaner car.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Update:

Got a call from the shop foreman. He asked if I was using any fuel additives to which I told him only during the sub zero temps we had this winter. He also asked if I had done any performance mods. K&N filter is the only thing at this point. I feel like they are fishing for a reason to pin this on me.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> He also asked if I had done any performance mods. K&N filter is the only thing at this point. I feel like they are fishing for a reason to pin this on me.


 The first thing I did when my 1.4T went in for warranty work was replace the K&N panel with a stock filter and changed the copper plugs back to the stock iridium's. Before I even had the car towed I asked if they would give me a difficult time about the cat back - their answer was no.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> The first thing I did when my 1.4T went in for warranty work was replace the K&N panel with a stock filter and changed the copper plugs back to the stock iridium's. Before I even had the car towed I asked if they would give me a difficult time about the cat back - their answer was no.


The filter was installed between visit 1 and 2 so if they inspected the air filter as they should have, they would have seen it there after the first time the SES light came on. I don't want to play games with the dealer. If they think they can pin a problem on my due to a drop in filter they are mistaken.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Another update:

Shop foreman called again. He was able to get the SES light to come on while he was driving the car and they were recording data. The dealer also has a new TD in stock and are gathering data from it to compare. He said the fuel pressure is fluctuating more than than the one they have and they are working with GM to solve the issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Another update:
> 
> Shop foreman called again. He was able to get the SES light to come on while he was driving the car and they were recording data. The dealer also has a new TD in stock and are gathering data from it to compare. He said the fuel pressure is fluctuating more than than the one they have and they are working with GM to solve the issue.


Were they running the test with stock filter?


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

diesel said:


> Were they running the test with stock filter?


They were not as far as I know. I have had the issue with both stock and K&N. 

On a site note, got a Mailbu this time. Nice car, but not as nice as the Impala I had last time.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

High pressure pump is being replaced now.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting if this is the issue...it would be the first HPFP issue on record for the CTD. Granted it wasn't a spectacular failure like the droves of VW's. Keep us updated! 

The question about additives could have been malicious as you were feeling or maybe it was data collection by GM who felt it was a HPFP problem that may have resulted from poorly lubricated fuel and wanted to know if lubrication additives were a factor or not?


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Interesting if this is the issue...it would be the first HPFP issue on record for the CTD. Granted it wasn't a spectacular failure like the droves of VW's. Keep us updated!
> 
> The question about additives could have been malicious as you were feeling or maybe it was data collection by GM who felt it was a HPFP problem that may have resulted from poorly lubricated fuel and wanted to know if lubrication additives were a factor or not?


Bio fuels also came up in the conversation. 

Latest is new is that the new pump arrived at the dealer and was damaged somehow so they have to order another.

On a positive note, the dealer is in constant contact with me to keep me informed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a question for you. Are they sure it's the HPFP or is it speculation? Seems logical that this would be the cause, but I am curious.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got a call. Replaced the pump, on 3 test drives no failures. I am going to be picking it up Thursday AM. I will let you guys know.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

The TD is back home. So far 70 miles with no light. We shall see.

In total they replaced the HP regulator, HP rail sensor, and HPFP to this point. Also replaced the fuel filter at the time of the pump. I hope that if this comes up on another car, this thread will serve as some guidance. I will post again after a few hundred miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would be interested to see if they send the parts to the engineers for testing.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> The TD is back home. So far 70 miles with no light. We shall see.
> 
> In total they replaced the HP regulator, HP rail sensor, and HPFP to this point. Also replaced the fuel filter at the time of the pump. I hope that if this comes up on another car, this thread will serve as some guidance. I will post again after a few hundred miles.


I call that the shotgun method, shoot enough parts at it you will end up fixing it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> I call that the shotgun method, shoot enough parts at it you will end up fixing it.


I agree. There is no conclusive evidence of which part(s) actually fixed the problem.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Well they did test between parts as well. The regulator came first, I took the car and set the light. Sensor was next, shop foreman drove the car about 100 miles and it set the light again. Pump was last and seemed to fix the issue. About 150 miles since I picked it up, so far so good.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> The TD is back home. So far 70 miles with no light. We shall see.
> 
> In total they replaced the HP regulator, HP rail sensor, and HPFP to this point. Also replaced the fuel filter at the time of the pump. I hope that if this comes up on another car, this thread will serve as some guidance. I will post again after a few hundred miles.






Well Cosmos, you got your wish. The old P1089 returned again - only this time in my car. I made a copy of your posts previously when it came up once, but later went away. Now, it returned yesterday and I took it to my dealer. They did all of the preliminary tests and ruled out the other causes. They reset the CEL light and said if it returns that they will go ahead and order a new HPFP and give me a loaner car. At least they are smarter now so as not to throw all those unnecessary parts at it. They did this after they read your posts so it did come in handy to have it to prove my point. So, we'll just have to wait and see how long it will take to come back on. Thanks again for posting and documenting this for everyone else to benefit from.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

vwgtiglx said:


> Well Cosmos, you got your wish. The old P1089 returned again - only this time in my car. I made a copy of your posts previously when it came up once, but later went away. Now, it returned yesterday and I took it to my dealer. They did all of the preliminary tests and ruled out the other causes. They reset the CEL light and said if it returns that they will go ahead and order a new HPFP and give me a loaner car. At least they are smarter now so as not to throw all those unnecessary parts at it. They did this after they read your posts so it did come in handy to have it to prove my point. So, we'll just have to wait and see how long it will take to come back on. Thanks again for posting and documenting this for everyone else to benefit from.


This is why i love the internet !


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Well Cosmos, you got your wish. The old P1089 returned again - only this time in my car. I made a copy of your posts previously when it came up once, but later went away. Now, it returned yesterday and I took it to my dealer. They did all of the preliminary tests and ruled out the other causes. They reset the CEL light and said if it returns that they will go ahead and order a new HPFP and give me a loaner car. At least they are smarter now so as not to throw all those unnecessary parts at it. They did this after they read your posts so it did come in handy to have it to prove my point. So, we'll just have to wait and see how long it will take to come back on. Thanks again for posting and documenting this for everyone else to benefit from.


 Well, the P1089 is back @ 19.9K miles. I took my car in today in exchange for a 2015 Malibu Hybrid with 1500 miles. A new HPFP is on order and hopefully get it back in 3-4 days. I'll keep you all informed of my outcome. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

peligro911 said:


> This is why i love the internet !


Ah, common now. There has to be at least one other reason?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Ah, common now. There has to be at least one other reason?


Why is a song from Avenue Q running though my head .....?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Well, the P1089 is back @ 19.9K miles. I took my car in today in exchange for a 2015 Malibu Hybrid with 1500 miles. A new HPFP is on order and hopefully get it back in 3-4 days. I'll keep you all informed of my outcome. Wish me luck!


Well, I got my car back a week ago and the problem may or may not be resolved yet. The dealer replaced the fuel rail including the two new fuel pressure sensors on both ends it. With the CEL reset, I will just have to see if it comes back on again. If so, I supposedly will then get a new HPFP at that time. You will probably be hearing back from me sooner than later.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Well, I got my car back a week ago and the problem may or may not be resolved yet. The dealer replaced the fuel rail including the two new fuel pressure sensors on both ends of it. With the CEL reset, I will just have to see if it comes back on again. If so, I supposedly will then get a new HPFP at that time. You will probably be hearing back from me sooner than later.


Well, to continue the seemingly never ending story, the P1089 CEL came back on a week later. That was the 4th time, just like with Cosmos. Chevy did finally replace my HPFP and some intake hose, rechecked and cleaned my O2 sensors. They gave me a plain Jane 2015 Malibu loaner this time for the 2 weeks that they had my car. At first, the Service Tech tried to blame my ScanGuage for the problem. But when the Service writer and I showed him proof that I just bought it a week ago and that this problem has been going on the past YEAR, common sense prevailed. So hopefully this will be the end of my journey down the P1089 road. It's hard to believe that I will have had my CTD for 2 years in a few more weeks. I love it still and look forward to many more trouble free miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Well, to continue the seemingly never ending story, the P1089 CEL came back on a week later. That was the 4th time, just like with Cosmos. Chevy did finally replace my HPFP and some intake hose, rechecked and cleaned my O2 sensors. They gave me a plain Jane 2015 Malibu loaner this time for the 2 weeks that they had my car. At first, the Service Tech tried to blame my ScanGuage for the problem. But when the Service writer and I showed him proof that I just bought it a week ago and that this problem has been going on the past YEAR, common sense prevailed. So hopefully this will be the end of my journey down the P1089 road. It's hard to believe that I will have had my CTD for 2 years in a few more weeks. I love it still and look forward to many more trouble free miles.


Gotta love when they try to blame the Scangauge. Best of luck! Hopefully it's resolved once and for all!


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello all,

I am an administrator over at truckforums.com and recently purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with 42k miles on it from a dealer who claimed the car was owned by one of their salesmen and serviced at the dealer. I'm having eerily similar issues. I had heard good things about the GMPP warranty, so that was purchased as well under the guise that it worked exactly like the original Manufacturers warranty. 

The car was taken in to Lynch Chevrolet in Kenosha WI for service and they diagnosed a bad Fuel pressure regulator. They ordered one and ordered the wrong part. They then ordered the right part and it was covered under the powertrain warranty. 50 miles later the light came back on. The car was taken back in but they warned that if it wasn't a powertrain issue, they would have to backcharge me the diagnostics as well as the $200 co-pay for the warranty. I was floored that there was a co-pay and contacted the dealer that the car was purchased at. 

Castle Chevrolet North in Elk Grove Village WI sold us the car. i called the service department and he told me the exact same thing... but was extremely rude. I ended up calling their used car manager and explaining how disappointed I was, and he offered to take care of the co-pay if I drove the car the 2 hours down there and back... diagnosing a bad wheel bearing up front on the way as well... AT 48K MILES!!

The next day I got a call from yet another rude service technician basically telling me I am an idiot for not changing the fuel filter at 30,000 like the manual states. I fired back that this car was apparently serviced at their dealer by their salesman. Either way, He told me that the fuel filter would be $200 and they would need to charge me another $60 to reprogram the ECM and another $200 for the copay to cover the bad wheel bearing. The dealer covered the wheel bearing but the other $260 was up to me. Very pissed. 

300 miles later the light is back on. I'm questioning whether the fuel filter was actually clogged or if they didn't want to deal with the problem. I'm really hoping that this ends up being a powertrain issue... and HPFP would be powertrain, correct? 

Another fun fact- the small plastic cover that sits over top of the passenger side turn signal has completely sheared off and is just rattling around inside the headlight assembly. This car has never hit anything or been on a dirt road. What gives?


So far my girlfriend is extremely disappointed with this car, and I can't blame her... but I'm in the doghouse for convincing her to upgrade from her 95 camry that never had a single issue. I'm taking it back to Lynch in Kenosha on Tuesday and will relay what you guys have found about the HPFP


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Wanted to post an update here for public knowledge, since the last update on 7/7/14 there have been no issues. The car now has around 52,000 miles.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Wanted to post an update here for public knowledge, since the last update on 7/7/14 there have been no issues. The car now has around 52,000 miles.


I can say the same with mine at about 22,000 miles. I have been getting increased numbers of REGN's though since I got my car back, as often as EOD sometimes. Does anyone heard anymore about that ECM update concerning this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I can say the same with mine at about 22,000 miles. I have been getting increased numbers of REGN's though since I got my car back, as often as EOD sometimes. Does anyone heard anymore about that ECM update concerning this?


There are some details in my "Rumored software" thread.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Just turned over 25K miles today. Update on P1089 issue, has been totally resolved since the HPFP has been replaced.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I should have responded before but I got busy and forgot. I apologize. 

The HPFP did in fact fix the problem, but I had to print out this entire thread and take it to the dealer for them to replace it... then i paid the $200 deductible AGAIN. 

It has been 10k miles since then and the problem has not resurfaced


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> I should have responded before but I got busy and forgot. I apologize.
> 
> The HPFP did in fact fix the problem, but I had to print out this entire thread and take it to the dealer for them to replace it... then i paid the $200 deductible AGAIN.
> 
> It has been 10k miles since then and the problem has not resurfaced


If you don't like paying the $200 deductible why didn't you buy the zero deductible plan?


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Tomko said:


> If you don't like paying the $200 deductible why didn't you buy the zero deductible plan?



The dealer it was purchased with lost my business over this. I purchased a 3yr 36,000 mile extended warranty from GM directly. It's not an aftermarket warranty. I've never bought an extended before and after asking 10 times was told that it operated exactly like the original 36k bumper to bumper that came on the vehicle. The dealer did a very good job of hiding a lot of nuances with this particular warranty... it's a bit of a sore spot. 

If I had known there were deductibles or deductible options I would have done differently. Something should have red-flagged me when they refused to sell the car as certified used.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

My turn on the P1089.. tested with my old SGII 
SGII has never been able to scan my diesels correctly, but it usually gets the fault codes correct. Do I need to update my scanner?
it did clear the CEL, but from what it sounds like it will be coming back... I got a good 2 weeks and on my 2nd tank of gas with this car since I got it back out of the shop lol.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

izedaman said:


> My turn on the P1089.. tested with my old SGII
> SGII has never been able to scan my diesels correctly, but it usually gets the fault codes correct. Do I need to update my scanner?
> it did clear the CEL, but from what it sounds like it will be coming back... I got a good 2 weeks and on my 2nd tank of gas with this car since I got it back out of the shop lol.


I've not had any issues with SGII reading my diesels. Maybe doublecheck the codes you typed in to get them to read specific PIDs.

Good luck with the current issue - please keep us posted.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

kmfinley93,

Had the same turn signal issue as you.There is a bulletin( not a recall as such but they are to replace the orange with clear) regarding this.My little cover was orange(the one that broke off) and the bulletin states that it is supposed to be clear.The dealer replaced both headlight assembleys with ones with clear covers,no charge.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

Almost a month, and got it again... will clear again :/


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

izedaman said:


> Almost a month, and got it again... will clear again :/


Are you out of warranty?


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

i bought the extended so im good, should I take it in anyway have them look into it?


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

I have reset this buger 4x over the past month or so... taking it in.... wish me luck


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

Dealer says its the regulator, and they need to replace it along with the rail, well its in the rail so its all together $780. warranty company wont cover :/ looks like we will be going back n forth on this one.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

izedaman said:


> Dealer says its the regulator, and they need to replace it along with the rail, well its in the rail so its all together $780. warranty company wont cover :/ looks like we will be going back n forth on this one.[/QUOT They said the same thing with mine; replaced the fuel rail and regulator together. Then, they ended up replacing the HPFP after that, when they found out I was right about that from the beginning. Fortunately for me, it was covered under my BTB warranty.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

It will suck having to pay, then 2 weeks later they replace the covered part under extended warranty. would be impossible to recoup the $$ for the misdiagnosis


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

walked out paying $550 after a lot of whining .... till next month mr dealership


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

Annnnddd its back :/ I will try to be civil, but its not going to be pretty.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok they seem to think its the fuel filter... not sure why they would change a $750 part, if the fuel filter was bad... anyways Got it back last week with a new fuel filter.. light off of course... drove 500 miles... and 1089 is back... how much longer before they suck it up and replace the covered pump? 
headed back tomorrow. :/


----------

